# I have white pigeons nesting in my window



## Guest

Does this mean good luck? Some of my friends say it brings bad luck


----------



## Charis

It's very good luck and anyone that tells you otherwise is a misinformed fool.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I've seen a lot of questions about these old sayings and superstitions. Many people think having white pigeons in, or roosting on their house is bad/good luck. Or having one fly by them, etc. Really I don't think it brings either one, just some of those old things people made up. If white pigeons brought good luck, a lot of us here would be very lucky. And if they brought bad, we'd be greatly effected there too  However, a lot of people have made wonderful pets from white birds they've taken in, so I suppose in that case, you could say yes, they do bring luck


----------



## Skyeking

What a wonderful blessing you have received!!


----------



## plamenh

Bad luck for your friends because they don't have them!


----------



## altgirl35

native american's believe birds are messengers whether they are bringing a good message or a bad message you'll just have to wait and see, and christians believe white dove's in particular are souls of your loved ones coming to visit you


----------



## Noahs helper

twicemore said:


> Does this mean good luck? Some of my friends say it brings bad luck


Definately GOOD LUCK!
Wish I had white pigeons nesting in my window...then I wouldn't be working so hard trying to build a loft! LOL 
Count it as a BLESSING!


----------



## spirit wings

good Luck is what happens when your busy making good things happen. enjoy


----------



## Guest

I think that if they chose your place as a good place to live then it must be good luck


----------

